# Betta Flame



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

My Crown Tail _Orion-Lahaina _always swims or bursts away before I can get a clear shot of him...

I kind of like how it looks though, this one resembles a camp fire..or flame burst..


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

The first photo is really interesting--very pretty colors and a lovely shape. Crowntails look most beautiful while they're moving.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

that looks AMAZING!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow, that first picture really looks like a flame! It's so cool!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Love these pics


----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

Amazing pictures, I love the colour and movement of your crowntail!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Cool!! He's pretty, I do like how you took the pictures too, 
is he in a tank or a pond (looks like a pond)?


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

The first picture did come out interesting, does look like fire. =]

Little shy guy


----------



## lunalove199 (Jul 30, 2010)

Love the first one :]


----------

